# Why can't I stop?..



## lomelly

...being so bloody paranoid? I'm even pissing myself off (lol). I had a B/O last time so was nervous when I found out I was pregnant again. I went to the first scan thinking there would be nothing in there. But there was a little bean measuring right on with a heartrate of 146 bpm @ 7w1d. At that time the queasy had just hit, so I was more confident. I never had sickness last time. But slowly over the last week it has been getting less and less. I still feel sick sometimes when I eat, or when I don't eat, or when I eat when I'm hungry...
Why can't I shake it? My last loss has made me so paranoid I can't even enjoy pregnancy at all, I'm just a ball of nerves :( Any advice to make it stop?? Thanks..


----------



## rm16

Hey :) I don't really have any advice because I feel exactly the same! But just wanted to let you know you're not alone :) I think it's very normal to feel like this after a loss x
Good luck and hope it all works out x


----------



## lomelly

Thank you x


----------

